# Rolf Dolomite Tubless 26" MTB Laufradsatz (schwarz)



## Carsten1981 (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen...

Ich habe hier noch einen absolut neuwertigen MTB Laufradsatz von einem KLEIN MTB anzubieten.

Gefahren nichtmal 100km!

Es sind Rolf Dolomite tubless 26 zoll Felgen für Cantilever Bremssysteme.
"Wer will kann dort auch Rolf Disc Naben drafmontieren für Disc Bremssysteme". 

Die Laufrader sind komplett schwarz und haben vorne 24 Speichen und hinten auch 24 Speichen.

Montiert werden kann eine 8 Fach Kassette oder 9 Fach Kassette, oder mit entspechendem Adapter auch 7 Fach.

Bei Interesse einfach melden....

Preis inkl. versicherter Versand: 130 

PS.: Auf Wunsch kann ich auch gerne Bilder davon machen, hatte leider gerade keine zur Hand.


----------



## Marm (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

sag mal weißt Du ob der LRS eine Gewichtsbegrenzung hat und wennja wo diese liegt.

Ach ja ist er überhaupt noch zum verkauf?

Antwort bitte an [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

